# Good chesapeake breeder or dogs



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,

My kid wants a chesapeake. Does anyone know of any good litters or breeders?

Thanks,


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

My male is being bred to a very nice female in Idaho now I can give you the owners info if you'd like it.


----------

